# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB - Mohon bantuan untuk Rotor Resun King 5

## jozman

Mohon bantuannya untuk membelikan Rotor Resun King 5 ( 2 pcs ), karena lokasi saya di kalimantan Timur dan tidak dapat ke Jakarta.
info yang saya dapat ada di Dutamas Makaliwe.
Mohon sangat sekali bantuannya...silahkan di tambahkan fee (onkos capeklah..) tapi yang rasional..he..he..
Hub saya di 0812 5304 0331 ( Agus )

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

